# So annoyed! - maltese are NOT stupid!



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi everyone

Its been ages since i posted here but I am just so annoyed I had to 'rant' to someone who actually understands lol

My maltese Bella was born with a serious heart problem (some of u might even remember) and we were told she would only live maybe 3 months. The breeder actually gave her to me (as there was no way i wasn't having her just because she was ill) and the first vet i took her too (after telling me how stupid i was and asking who would want a sick dog) said she might live up to six months max.

Bella started heart medication last year and tomorrow is her 2nd birthday!!







I cant believe she's going to be 2 years old. She's doing so well, her tablets are really helping and u honestly wouldn't know there's anything wrong with her. I sound terribly sad but im actually having a little birthday party for her









Was busy making a special cake for her when my friend called and asked what I was up to etc. I explained that it was Bellas birthday and how pleased i was that she was doing so well etc since nobody had even expected her to live past 6 months. I also said about her birthday party and how excited she will be (she loves having people and other dogs over to play)  

and he said ... how the heck can she be excited? she's a dog, she's not even bright.
I was a bit shocked but said of course she's bright, they are actually very intelligent. To which he replied its not intelligent its a dog, its a bl**dy maltese, its not even a proper dog! and then he made some remark about being stupid and obviously having money to 'burn' 

How can some people be so nasty?








My Dad also has 2 jack Russell's and although they are great little dogs i honestly think bella is much smarter. She seems to think more like a child than a dog. I had first got bella when i found out i had arthritis and was going to be put off work for a long time. Around this time most of my friends 'abandoned me' not knowing how to act around me or treat me and bella was the only 'thing' that was always there for me. Its sad but she's more like a child than a dog.

Im not even sure how to speak to 'my friend' again after this, its probably silly but im totally insulted.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

How rude! 
I don't have any good advice, because that would have really hurt my feelings as well. -_- So sorry that happened...

Sending lots of hugs to you and Bella and warm wishes for a Happy Birthday!





















 tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Aww thanks for the birthday wishes for Bella  

I dont know if its just what he said that hurt and annoys me or if its because when i told him she not stupid etc and that it is hurtfull he still said it and wouldnt even say sorry. 

Suppose its just best to forget it. But they are still NOT stuipid lol


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday tomorrow Bella!!! I don't think you're over reacting at all. There's nothing wrong with loving your Bella.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Not sure what i would say but I do know I would also be hurt and insulted.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BELLA! Kisses from Lexi

Glad to hear she is doing good.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I am afraid your "friend" is a total ignoramus. He's an ignoramus for even believing what he said but he is a humongous JERK for saying it!









Your feelings are hurt, I know, but you must consider the source and mitigate your hurt. Just think how sad it is that the JERK doesn't have such a jewel as Bella in his life and how much more enriched your life is because Bella is in it.


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Lexi's mom, 

Good to see you again. How are you and Lexi doing? 
Lexi is looking super cute in her pictures!


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Pamela and Pico,

You are so right. I feel a bit bad about the way the call ended but I know i wasnt in the wrong. It really annoys me when people judge you because you have a smaller dog who is alittle more spoiled than most... I think its actually his loss - he wont be getting any birthday cake lol :lol:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I totally agree with you! I have ran into about 4 other maltese parents recently... and they ALLLL agreed... their babies are not like regular dogs at ALL! They are like little people... they are very needy and SMART! I would be TOTALLY offended also... i think EVERY maltese owner would be. I'm guessing this was a guy that said this... some guys can be soooo insensitive and rude.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bellas Mummy_@Jan 27 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Hi Lexi's mom,
> 
> Good to see you again. How are you and Lexi doing?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi! I'm doing good. Lexi is being a little $hit right now. Click here to see what she's been up to


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Your VET said maltese were dumb?







I would have had to cuss him out and not pay him a dime. Some people need to realize when not to express their opinions esp. when no one cares to hear it. 

And I don't get why your friends treat you differently for having arthritis. Sheesh. I'm glad I don't have too many friends to deal with. I got enough issues with my family LOL.

Dont get too mad at every dumby you come across. Sometimes it's appalling how many dumbdumbs exists.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday little Baby Bella!!! You must of been taking terrific care of her to have her be doing so well. Goes to show you what lots of love, hope, prayers and good care can do......and as far as the comments from your friend.....maybe we should let them know what a "proper" friend is !!!


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Thank you all for your kind words. Im still so mad at him for saying she's stupid!
Have decided not to bother saying anything else to him about it, its not worth it. But he is still SO wrong lol









Thank you all for bellas birthday wishes, id ordered her gifts a few weeks ago but they still have not come! - I really hope they come tomorrow morning. We don't have a great selection of cool toys and apparel over here and its often SO expensive to get things shipped from america or canada. 

Lexi's mom. Was sorry to hear about Lexis biting, its good that you got to talk with the trainer. I hope it helps


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

If a child lives with criticism, he learns to condemn. 
If a child lives with hostility, he learns to fight. 
If a child lives with fear, he learns apprehension. 
If a child lives with ridicule, he learns to be shy. 
If a child lives with jealousy, he learns to envy. 
If a child lives with shame, he learns to feel guilty. 
If a child lives with prejudice, he learns to look down on others. 
If a child lives with hatred, he learns to hate. 
If a child lives with no rules, he learns disdain for authority. 
If a child lives with encouragement, he learns to be confident. 
If a child lives with tolerance, he learns to be patient. 
If a child lives with praise, he learns to be appreciative. 
If a child lives with approval, he learns to like himself. 
If a child lives with recognition, he learns to set goals. 
If a child lives with sharing, he learns generosity. 
If a child lives with honesty and fairness, he learns to have faith in himself and others. 
If a child lives with friendliness, he learns that the world is a nice place in which to live. 
If a child lives with serenity, he will have peace of mind. 

Is this not the same for a dog "child"? How stupid can a human be to not know this? Don't love your friend any less for his ignorance.

Have a great Birthday With your little one, may she have many more!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bella  You have the best birthday gift already : a loving and caring mommy. 

Just ignore what your friend is saying. He does not know what he is missing. I have a friend too who does not like dogs or cats or other animals besides fish and tho I doubt she even likes those since she has them for company and they are "low care and if one dies they are cheap to replace". She knows I am gaga about Alex but she will not question what I will do for him. She would laugh about a birthday party and eat a piece of cake with us. 

Maltese are not stupid. On the contrary. Alex is one of the most intelligent dogs we have ever had. We have even to watch what we are saying because he understands.

And for the friends who left you because you have arthritis, they were not friends in the first place. You really know who your friends are when you are in trouble.


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bella! I guess your Mommy knows what a true friend is, you be sure to give your Mommy a special Maltese kiss on your birthday cause your Momma knew what a special girl you were. As for that jerk who said you were stupid, next time bite him on the a** like a big dog and send him packing! No one needs to have such negativity in their life.
Quincy and Jonas


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I just want to wish Bella a Happy birthday and many, many, many more








she is a very special girl.

May you and Bella have a blast on her day


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@Jan 27 2005, 01:39 PM
> *And for the friends who left you because you have arthritis, they were not friends in the first place. You really know who your friends are when you are in trouble.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31919*


[/QUOTE]

That's the truth your true friends will always be there... regadless of what happens.
Happy Birthday to your puppy and enjoy your day.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

happy b-day bella glad ur still hangin in there...malts are smart dogs!!!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jan 27 2005, 10:05 AM
> *Hi!  I'm doing good.  Lexi is being a little $hit right now.  Click here  to see what she's been up to
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31884*


[/QUOTE]
lol...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy Birthday Bella! It's good to hear that she's still going strong! And that guy is an idiot for making such an insensitive and rude comment. I'd venture to say that Bella is way smarter than he is!


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Hi Guys









Thank you all again for your nice words and for Bellas birthday wishes
How are we all today? Are you having a good day?

Its nearly 10pm here and Bella is already in bed. Shes been asleep for hours.
I suppose all that attention she got and then opening all those gifts was pretty hard work lol









I think shes had a fab birthday, she really seemed to enjoy it and just loved all the fuss and gifts that she got. 

Thanks again everyone,

Fiona & Bella










P.S - I think your right, I think Bella is MUCH smarter than my friend!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OOOO! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BELLA!!!!


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

u know some people are just like that, they don't understand and that's the bottom line, I would how ever after some time has past just explain to this friend how u feel and that u would appreciate if he didn't make such comments. If he's real friend he'll respect that. Cheer I'm sure he didn't think u would be that upset.


Happy Birthday Bella !!!!


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Bella!!!!









Fiona, how wonderful that you've taken such tender, excellent care of her. It's a real testament to your love for her.









Some folks just suck, huh? What a bonehead!


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bellas Mummy_@Jan 27 2005, 09:31 AM
> *Hi everyone
> 
> Its been ages since i posted here but I am just so annoyed I had to 'rant' to someone who actually understands lol
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Gosh I'd be a little bit insulted as well.

First off I wanna say Happy Birthday Bella! And I'm so happy she's going to be two when she was only supposed to survive a few months. That's lovely.

Secondly, in my opinion our babies are extremely intelligent!! I can't see how your 'friend' thinks they're not.

Have a fun party.


----------

